# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Board session timeout period..

## apo

Is it just me.. or does it happen to everyone else..?

I go away from my PC for a few minutes to grab a cold one.. come back.. and i have to log back into Excel forum again..

Well.. maybe more than just a few minutes.. but not that long i swear..  :Smilie: 

I guess i am comparing this to a couple of other forums that i am logged into at the same time..  I don't seem to have the same issue..

Just wondering.. what is the session timeout set at?

----------


## Kyle123

Did you tick remember me when you logged in?

----------


## apo

mm.. i don't think so.. I just logged out and then logged back in and ticked that...

Thanks.

To test.. I need to stay away from Excel forum for a while.. mmm.. the irony of it..

----------


## apo

ok.. I feel like a bit of a dope.. as that was an easy fix to what was annoying me for quite some time..

Thanks Kyle

----------


## Oppressed1

I've been getting burned similarly but only the past week.  I'll try ticking and I'll report if that doesn't improve things.

----------

